# 3dfx Voodoo-Wochen: Tag 4 (Original-Text vom 30.09.2006)



## Falk (18. September 2007)

Am Tag 4 der Voodoo-Wochen präsentieren wir Ihnen einen exklusiven Artikel aus der Nullnummer von PC Games Hardware: eine Vorschau auf die Voodoo5 6000. Intern nennen wir die Nullnummer auch Dummy. Dieser Dummy wurde nur für interne Zwecke gemacht und ist nie in den Handel gekommen.

Den Artikel können Sie als PDF unter Link zum Thema herunterladen. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Unregistriert (19. September 2007)

Klasse, die Nullnummer  kannte ich noch garnicht.
Danke!


----------

